# He poops and chews everything up!



## LaurasLuther (Sep 11, 2015)

My ratty Luther is the most loyal little guy I was faced with. But I dont know what to do about him chewing things or pooping everywhere in my room if I let him out! It's really gross to find poop on my bed when I'm sleeping and my boyfriend is not having it. I had a signed original drum stick from a really famous drummer and he got his little teeth into it! So upset... I love him but sometimes he drives me crazy. Any suggestions?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You could put I blanket or towel you don't really like on your bed and put everything he can chew away from his reach.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

You need to rat proof. Nothing chewable that you don't want chewed should be within reach. Potty training is great, but don't ever expect a rat to 100% perfect. If you can't make the whole room rat safe, get a barrier up for the area that is safe. Barriers can be the wire corrals they sell, cardboard, plastic poster board stuff ect


----------



## doctorowl (Sep 2, 2015)

My boys actually had a chronic pooping problem too. I never figured out why. They weren't fear pooping, they were just.... pooping. Maybe because they were excited. But I had to always put down a "poop blanket" on the bed to keep my sheets clean. Also when I had them on my shoulders, they acted totally fine and happy but they would poop. I'd be walking around and they'd poop over my shoulder and onto the floor. I loved them but it really made me dislike taking them out anymore. I don't know what to do about that problem. Some rats I guess just aren't potty trained. But as Mimsy said, you need to rat proof your room, if your animal gets into something you left out it isn't their fault. I know it's a pain in the butt and I myself for example have gotten PISSED at my cat for getting into things, but then I remember it's my fault for leaving it out. Our pets are like our children, they're mischievous and a little dumb sometimes lol.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Animals go potty and often chew on things. It is in their nature. 

You can't expect them to know any different just because u don't like it.

It is your job to make sure their play area is not only safe for them but good for you as well. 

Pick up anything you don't want chewed or destroyed.
If they are on your bed lay a blanket down over your bed to protect everything and keep it clean.
If he has floor time, block off areas where he can get behind things, put litter boxes in corners. 
etc...


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Story of my life with one of my old rats. I had a big squishy hairless named Havoc - and he lived up to his name. Very destructive - I would scold him for chewing one thing and he would move onto the next chew toy. ;D He also liked to declare everything his in "yellow ink." A couple of things you can do:

- Keep anything you do not want him to chew away from the cage while he's inside. Even if you think he will not chew (and he will!) it, keep it out of reach.
- "Rat proof" anywhere he roams outside of his cage. This means getting clothes/fabrics off the floor, protecting or moving wires and electronics, blocking off undesirable areas.
- Utilize some Bitter Apple spray on immovable objects. This is a great deterrent spray that is non-toxic and sold at major pet retailers.
- Put litter boxes in corners and keep paper towels handy. If you can, leave the cage door open for him to go in and out more freely and he may feel more inclined to relieve himself in his cage if he has access to it.

However, boys (especially intact ones) love to mark their territory. He is an animal. It will happen. Do what you can to supervise and pick up after Luther, but it is ultimately your responsibility as a pet owner to clean up after him.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

You might want to consider setting up a rat playpen or use a room you can easily rat-proof (I've used a bathroom and currently a very large walk-in shower as play areas). Set the area up when you want him to play and you're done. None of my rooms are rat proof except their play area and the room they are in they share with reptiles, so there are many cords for heating devices and thermostats that can't be chewed. I'm actually setting up a playpen following the directions I saw on an old post here a few days ago... it is made using industrial velcro and a sheet of thin flexible waterproof wall board. You cut it in half make two long 2' tall strips, then attach using the velcro to form a large cirlce or oval. You could do something similar for him or just use a smaller place, like a bathroom or empty closet that can be rat-proofed.


----------

